# Hi I'm a new female Here



## mel143 (May 27, 2015)

Hi Im mel I'm new to this board, I'm 27 years old.  I've been on many other boards too I hope to learn something here as well. I've been training for 3 years.  I' started off with weight loss than worked my way up to bodybuilding. I'm pretty hard core with my training. I train 5 days . I've run cycles and currently running 25mg turanabol ed + 100mg npp.ew  for 10 weeks. So this is how I train. thanks 

Day 1 = Back 
-upper back: reverse barbell rows 
-single arm rowing 
-seated cable rowing 
-bent over bbl rows 
-deadlift
-cross over 
-close grip pull down 
-pull down behind neck 
-pull ups 
-dips 


Day 2 = Chest 
-plain bench barbell press 
-incline bench dumbbell press 
-incline bench barbell press 
-decline bench barbell press 
-incline bench dumbbell flies 
-plain bench dumbbell flies 
-flies 
-decline press dumbell press 
-butterfly 
-cable crossover 

Day 3 = shoulders 
-single hand dumbbell front raise 
-single hand lateral raise 
-Smith machine shoulder raise 
-incline lateral raise 
-dumbbell front raise 
-alternate deltoid raise 
-dumbbell shoulder press 
-barbell shoulder press 
-incline shoulder press 
-Smith machine back shrugs 

Day 4 = same as day 2 

Day 5 = legs 
-Smith machine squats
-dumbbell lunges 
-leg extension 
-leg raise 
-leg curls 
-seated calves 
-hammer strentgh leg Press 
-squats


----------



## animale66 (May 27, 2015)

Welcome aboard Mel!

Love having the ladies on board!  You competing in female bodybuilding or fitness/physique/figure?  I ask because not a lotta female BB'ers anymore and if any girls are looking at your dosages they might wanna know the goal with it.

[I have to admit - I try to stay away from dosing the ladies... that's a whole different can of worms than the dudes are].


----------



## Guillotine (May 27, 2015)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 27, 2015)

Welcome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (May 27, 2015)

Welcome! Mind your androgens!


----------



## Riles (May 27, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## mel143 (May 28, 2015)

animale66 said:


> Welcome aboard Mel!
> 
> Love having the ladies on board!  You competing in female bodybuilding or fitness/physique/figure?  I ask because not a lotta female BB'ers anymore and if any girls are looking at your dosages they might wanna know the goal with it.
> 
> [I have to admit - I try to stay away from dosing the ladies... that's a whole different can of worms than the dudes are].



Hi thanks definitely not competing lol mainly for well being started a while back and just going from their.
My main goal is to put on some size and get lean ATM but nothing too crazy. Thanks mel


----------



## mel143 (May 28, 2015)

Thank you to all


----------



## brazey (May 31, 2015)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## Big Ronnie (May 31, 2015)

Welcome Mel.  If I may make a suggestion; ASF has a lot more females who are more than happy to welcome you into the community.  There are just a bunch of  horny males here and Sheriv, my dear brosephine. She is also on ASF.  
http://www.anabolicsteroidforums.com


----------



## mel143 (May 31, 2015)

Big Ronnie said:


> Welcome Mel.  If I may make a suggestion; ASF has a lot more females who are more than happy to welcome you into the community.  There are just a bunch of  horny males here and Sheriv, my dear brosephine. She is also on ASF.
> http://www.anabolicsteroidforums.com


Thanks Ronnie


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 1, 2015)

Plenty of homosexuals at ASF. You are safe there.


----------

